# Autocolante disponível



## Toby (3 Dez 2019 às 20:38)

Boa noite,

Para o meu projecto Português AQI tive autocolantes (para utilização no exterior) impressos (formato A6)
É grátis desde que me envie um envelope com os selos necessários e não os deixe numa gaveta, eu é que estou a financiar este projecto e a trabalhar nele. .
Tenho de os receber na sexta-feira.
Espero que isto seja útil para todos.
Falarei contigo mais tarde sobre montagem, participação colaborativa (Open Source) . https://luftdaten.info/
https://deutschland.maps.luftdaten.info/#5/42.375/4.082

*100 exemplares A6:*








*100 exemplares A6:*







*
1000 cartões 85 x 55 mm: *


----------



## Toby (5 Dez 2019 às 20:13)

Boa noite,

Eles chegaram, aqueles que estão interessados  mensagem privada


----------



## Toby (9 Dez 2019 às 22:10)

reciclagem


----------



## Toby (16 Jun 2020 às 20:18)

Boa noite,

disponível e gratuito (apenas um envelope selado) seria uma pena atirá-los para o lixo. (pode cortar a parte em que está interessado )


----------

